# Symantec antivirus 1304 error



## therave (Aug 28, 2007)

I am trying to fix a friend's laptop. I get:

Error 1304: Error writing to file c:\programfiles\symantec antivirus\visurs defs/naveng.sys Verify that you have access to that directory

How can I fix this???


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Why would you want to be changing files in the Norton Antivirus Definitions?


----------



## therave (Aug 28, 2007)

friend uninstalled this and I am trying to reinstall the program for him.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You might want to try the Norton Removal Tool, as Norton can be a pain to remove, please go *Here* and download the removal tool. Run the tool and follow the prompts. You will have to restart your computer. When finished just reinstall Norton.

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## therave (Aug 28, 2007)

He actually has Symantec Corporate antivirus on it....version 9.01


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Open up in safe mode log onto the administrator, then try and uninstall Symantec Antivirus through *Ado Or remove programs* if that doesn't work, go and try and delete the file you were trying to delete earlier.


----------



## therave (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not trying to delete a certain file. What I am trying to do is install the antivirus program for him again. It won't insall as it gets to that Error 1304 very time.


----------

